# Smileys thread



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Post all your favorite smileys!  Let's make this the source of all awesome smileys!  






















If I like any of the smileys you post, I'll copy them here!  Only the VERY best make it up here!  (those already up are just for fun)


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Oh, COME ON, people!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Oh, COME ON, people!




I see a couple I would like but, this computer won't let me grab them. I may have to go to the desktop.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

All right, then I'll do it all myself!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cute! I'm going to have to get on the desktop, I can see that!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

GFG those are some cute smilies!!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Glad people enjoy this as much as I do!


----------



## Kute Kitten

nice smiles GFG! The camping one is my favorite! I'm not a pesky pest!!!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Your mother is cruel.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Very cruel!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You may continue this conversation over on Good Morning if you so choose.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I like all of the smilies I see, but I never saw those before. I will have to ask mom to go on the desktop with me to find some smilies. Maybe if she goes on the desktop, I can look for them too. I'll try to find those smilies that you found GFG.


How cruel mom!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

LOL to Kitty

Nice smiley!


----------



## Kute Kitten

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> LOL to Kitty
> 
> Nice smiley!


Very nice! Even though it was to me and GFG.  Like the new tittle mom!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL to Kitty
> 
> Nice smiley!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! Even though it was to me and GFG.  Like the new tittle mom!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kute Kitten

Again? Some of my favorite smilies,











and


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

I'm talkin' 'bout smileys other than the norm.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She knows but, I didn't have time to sit beside her and look some up for her. I was busy with a project.


----------



## Kute Kitten

But, those are my favorite smilies! We went on the desktop earlier and found some new smilies for me!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> But, those are my favorite smilies! We went on the desktop earlier and found some new smilies for me!


POST!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Kute Kitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, those are my favorite smilies! We went on the desktop earlier and found some new smilies for me!
> 
> 
> 
> POST!!!
Click to expand...

I'm still working on uploading them for her. The computers and photobucket were not in agreement last night.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kute Kitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, those are my favorite smilies! We went on the desktop earlier and found some new smilies for me!
> 
> 
> 
> POST!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still working on uploading them for her. The computers and photobucket were not in agreement last night.
Click to expand...

Know what you mean.  Photobucket's a HUGE site.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Okay, I'll post. My new favorite smilie.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll post. My new favorite smilie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i351.photobucket.com/albums/q450/Kutekitten_2008/smilies/triangle.gif


LOL, great!  I've seen that one before.


----------



## Kute Kitten

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Kute Kitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll post. My new favorite smilie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i351.photobucket.com/albums/q450/Kutekitten_2008/smilies/triangle.gif
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, great!  I've seen that one before.
Click to expand...

It makes me dizzy after I look at it for a long time!


----------



## Ana72

I love SMILIES! 




_________________
Newcastle Gig Guide


----------



## Rooster#3

where do you get all these smiles


----------



## cleo




----------



## Kooshie

Rooster#3 said:
			
		

> where do you get all these smiles


http://www.pic4ever.com/


----------



## SweetDreams

Those are my favorite!


----------



## GeeseRCool

I like...


----------



## cleo




----------



## bella1210

my favorite smilies are



and


----------



## SpringtimeMeadow




----------



## Dutchgirl

I looked on the site mentioned, and these are some that I liked...
(This is a test. I've never done this before...)


----------



## jodief100




----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

These are some of the smileys from this site: http://www.pic4ever.com/index.htm


----------



## Lady Jane




----------



## woodleighcreek




----------



## elevan




----------



## jodief100

Hit the wrong button-- sorry


----------



## Pancake in the River

I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 These






















































































And that's just the begging !!!


----------



## jodief100

I found some good ones!


----------



## Queen Mum

OMG, these are the best smiley's ever!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

These are cute 









But , How do I use them again ???


----------



## Queen Mum

To use the smiley again, instead of having to go find it all over again, I usually copy the image with copy image,  then paste it to a word doc (right mouse click the picture) so I know what it looks like.  Then with view image copy the link right below it on the same doc.  Then I can just cut and paste it when i need it.  

Like this...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I tried but I can not do it . Is there a way I can put it with all my smileys on this site ?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers




----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Wow ! I wish I could figure out how to get some !


----------



## elevan

Right click on a smiley that you like.
Click the view image option while holding the Ctrl key (so it opens in a new tab or window)
Copy the URL (web address) of the link by highlighting it and right clicking and chose copy.
Come back to here to where you want to post
Paste the image into your response by right clicking in the editor box and chose paste
Then highlight the URL that you just pasted (hold your mouse button down and drag the cursor to highlight)
Then click the Img button that will put the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags around the url
Now your smiley is in the post.

Go ahead give it a try.  



eta:  There is no way to put the smileys on the site for a quick "grab" other than adding them to this thread and bookmarking this thread on your browser.  Your other option is to save the URLs in a word doc as Queen Mum suggested.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

WOW  it WORKED !!! Thanks Elevan !!!

Now is there any way it can be stored with all the other smileys ???


----------



## elevan

Unfortunately there is no way to store the smileys for super easy use with the other smileys here on the forum.  That is why folks create these types of threads and then bookmark them on their browsers.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Well , that is fine , but I'll have to just bookmark it as well !


----------



## elevan

Some of my favorite sites to grab emoticons from:

http://www.sherv.net/emoticons.html

http://smileys.on-my-web.com/

http://www.thesmilies.com/

http://www.smileyfacesigns.com/


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I'll try them !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Now here are my favorites :


----------



## Queen Mum

elevan said:
			
		

> Some of my favorite sites to grab emoticons from:
> 
> http://www.sherv.net/emoticons.html
> 
> http://smileys.on-my-web.com/
> 
> http://www.thesmilies.com/
> 
> http://www.smileyfacesigns.com/


Heaven, I'm in smiley heaven...


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## 77Herford




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

EllieMay said:
			
		

>


I love that one ...


----------



## EllieMay

me too.


----------



## Queen Mum

OK, when someone finds a goat smiley that leaves little raisin poops behind, that will be the smiley in my signature!   FOR SURE!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Look at this :


----------



## EllieMay

.






  . . . looking for a goat smiley sprouting raisin poop. . .


----------



## EllieMay

.












.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## marlowmanor

EllieMay said:
			
		

> http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm122/Celtic_Princess2004/smileyihatewinter.gif http://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss301/biertje60/a9.gif


I love these!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

77Herford said:
			
		

> http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Tongue/stuck-tongue-044.gif


 This one is my favorite too.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

http://www.gifs-paradise.com/free-animated-gifs/goats/nggallery/image/animated-gifs-goates-19/
[img]http://www.gifs-paradise.com/free-animated-gifs/goats/nggallery/image/animated-gifs-goates-14/










[/img]
I hope that I remembered how to do this. Sorry if I didn't Elevan


----------



## fortheloveofgoats




----------



## fortheloveofgoats




----------



## fortheloveofgoats




----------



## Queen Mum

I love this one.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl




----------



## EllieMay

I can't see the pics posted above . . .


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## craftymama86

cleo said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/780_1cb640c3b6acada2723ff5d0a8153719.gif


  My BFF would LOVE that one, LOL.


----------



## EllieMay




----------

